# Black Screen WIth Pc still Running



## AlexAl93 (May 4, 2018)

Hello everyone and greetings from Greece.
First of all here are my specs

Motherboard Gigabyte 970 Gaming
CPU AMD FX-8370
GPU 4096MB ATI AMD Radeon R9 380x Series (XFX Pine Group)
RAM 32,0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 669MHz (9-9-9-24)
OP.Syst. Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1

So I have this gaming pc for 1 year and 2-3 months.
And I have over 2 months a problem. At random times my screen will go black screen my mouse will turn off and my keyboard goes off. My tower tho works, I mean my LED's working I hear the cooling system working just fine but it wont let me do anything on it...I cant even close the pc from the on / off button..not even restart. I have left it like this (black screen) for over 5 hours in hope that it would fix alone but nothing. Only solution is to cut the power off so I can turn it on again.
This problem doesnt occur only when gaming, it is random, other time I was doing work on Microsoft Word and it just froze again, or while watching movie....
Any ideas?
Please help me out community I am desperate

i have 2 events in history

1).
 //./root/CIMV2    SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99    0x80041003 


- <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="*Microsoft-Windows-WMI*" Guid="*{1edeee53-0afe-4609-b846-d8c0b2075b1f}*" EventSourceName="*WinMgmt*" />
  <EventID Qualifiers="*49152*">10</EventID>
  <Version>0</Version>
  <Level>2</Level>
  <Task>0</Task>
  <Opcode>0</Opcode>
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="*2018-05-04T11:49:43.000000000Z*" />
  <EventRecordID>46643</EventRecordID>
  <Correlation />
  <Execution ProcessID="*0*" ThreadID="*0*" />
  <Channel>Application</Channel>
  <Computer>Alex-PC</Computer>
  <Security />
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>//./root/CIMV2</Data>
  <Data>SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99</Data>
  <Data>0x80041003</Data>
  </EventData>
  </Event>



and the other one is i think because i was manually unpluggig it from the electricity


2).

*BugcheckCode*0   *BugcheckParameter1*0x0   *BugcheckParameter2*0x0   *BugcheckParameter3*0x0   *BugcheckParameter4*0x0   *SleepInProgress*false   *PowerButtonTimestamp*
0



- <Event xmlns="*http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event*">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="*Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power*" Guid="*{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}*" />
  <EventID>41</EventID>
  <Version>2</Version>
  <Level>1</Level>
  <Task>63</Task>
  <Opcode>0</Opcode>
  <Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords>
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="*2018-05-04T11:49:30.429608600Z*" />
  <EventRecordID>269933</EventRecordID>
  <Correlation />
  <Execution ProcessID="*4*" ThreadID="*8*" />
  <Channel>System</Channel>
  <Computer>Alex-PC</Computer>
  <Security UserID="*S-1-5-18*" />
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data Name="*BugcheckCode*">0</Data>
  <Data Name="*BugcheckParameter1*">0x0</Data>
  <Data Name="*BugcheckParameter2*">0x0</Data>
  <Data Name="*BugcheckParameter3*">0x0</Data>
  <Data Name="*BugcheckParameter4*">0x0</Data>
  <Data Name="*SleepInProgress*">false</Data>
  <Data Name="*PowerButtonTimestamp*">0</Data>
  </EventData>
  </Event>




And sorry for my poor english I hope you understood my problem


----------



## BadFrog (May 4, 2018)

two months ago, did you change any hardware?

What kind of monitor? Are you connecting with vga, dvi, hdmi or dp?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2018)

What's your Power Supply please?

Try another monitor, try gpu in another machine too.


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 5, 2018)

BadFrog said:


> two months ago, did you change any hardware?
> 
> What kind of monitor? Are you connecting with vga, dvi, hdmi or dp?


no changed nothing sir, also my monitor is samsung HDMI



eidairaman1 said:


> What's your Power Supply please?
> 
> Try another monitor, try gpu in another machine too.


forgot to mention it sorry
PSU Corsair RM750

but it doesnt shut down only my monitor...my keyboard and mouse are going off also....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2018)

Could be a PSU or motherboard problem, get it to a shop for a PSU check that way you are not buying parts right yet, this is just to verify your troubles.


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 5, 2018)

***UPDATE***
a friend of mine told me to run sfc /scannow
I runned it and it said that no problems found


----------



## Arjai (May 5, 2018)

Um, perhaps, Go to a PC shop. Have them check your PSU. Do it. Scannow has nothing to do with your issue.Have your Power Supply checked. Then, if good, there can be more diagnosis.


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 5, 2018)

so i just unplugh my psu and i can take it to a pc shop?
i mean is there a way to test if its working correctly?because if it was problem of my psu i suppose that my pc wouldnt turn ON at all am i right or wrong?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2018)

AlexAl93 said:


> so i just unplugh my psu and i can take it to a pc shop?
> i mean is there a way to test if its working correctly?because if it was problem of my psu i suppose that my pc wouldnt turn ON at all am i right or wrong?



If certain voltages are dropping out that will cause your video card to no longer display and it will cause your keyboard and mouse to stop functioning properly, they stopped working altogether so you need to take the computer to the shop and get the power supply load tested. And then get your motherboard tested if possible


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 5, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> If certain voltages are dropping out that will cause your video card to no longer display and it will cause your keyboard and mouse to stop functioning properly, they stopped working altogether so you need to take the computer to the shop and get the power supply load tested. And then get your motherboard tested if possible



Is it expensive to do those tests on the PSU? i mean not exactly the price just arround...
Because i have spend so much money on the pc and i cant play games or even do work for my university and i need to get over this problem


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2018)

AlexAl93 said:


> Is it expensive to do those tests on the PSU? i mean not exactly the price just arround...
> Because i have spend so much money on the pc and i cant play games or even do work for my university and i need to get over this problem



Call your local shops and then save up, it's safer to have it tested to know it's the problem than shotgunning parts in till 1 fixes it, which saves you in cost.

For all we know it could be even the ram or gpu itself causing faults.

Since you spent so much on it you may need to eat crow and start fresh.

(Check my Signature for Experience)


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2018)

Look for any recent driver updates, such as graphics and roll back.
I was having similar issues on a X79 board when installing the latest driver for either AMD or Nvidia GPU, the system sounded like it was running, but no mouse, no keyboard and no Monitor activity. ( a Motherboard driver update fixed mine)


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 6, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> Look for any recent driver updates, such as graphics and roll back.
> I was having similar issues on a X79 board when installing the latest driver for either AMD or Nvidia GPU, the system sounded like it was running, but no mouse, no keyboard and no Monitor activity. ( a Motherboard driver update fixed mine)


the problem sir shouldnt be updates because i have made updates in GPU CPU and Motherboard over 3-4 since the first "freeze" and it still makes it...


How does my problem look to you? i mean is it a software problem or hardware? could it be fixed with a format?


----------



## Kissamies (May 6, 2018)

I'd try another drivers. My R9 290 (XFX Black Edition, reference card) did the same shit back in the day.

Different drivers helped, but I got tired of that and changed to GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> If certain voltages are dropping out that will cause your video card to no longer display and it will cause your keyboard and mouse to stop functioning properly, they stopped working altogether so you need to take the computer to the shop and get the power supply load tested. And then get your motherboard tested if possible



This. Everytime I have dealt with EventID: 41 (Kernel power) it was PSU or board.


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 6, 2018)

Ok so ill have to go and check my psu


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2018)

Well whats going on?


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 8, 2018)

to be honest i saw in a radom another post that a guy had the same problem as me and he unplugged from the same plug all other devices and left only the tower...i did it too for 2 days now...but i havent really played much on it...so it maybe is fixed now or it just didnt occured yet...i am still waiting and testing i will update

to be honest i saw in a radom another post that a guy had the same problem as me and he unplugged from the same plug all other devices and left only the tower...i did it too for 2 days now...but i havent really played much on it...so it maybe is fixed now or it just didnt occured yet...i am still waiting and testing i will update

***UPDATE*** 
it froze again even after i plugged the pc alone in a plug.
i will take it to a shop and by friday i will know what is going on...untill then i have to wait

Can i ask something that i just now discovered? 
My CPU is manufactured unlocked at 4.3 GHz... i am working on some rendering programms and when under load it reaches 79C... after a while it freezes...now i know how to create the freeze after 2-3 minutes rendering it freezes again.
I want to ask if the symptoms of an overheated CPU are my symptoms? i mean to prevent damage to the cpu it goes to this "state" of disconnecting my monitor my mouse my keyboard....but keep in mind that it still runs


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2018)

AlexAl93 said:


> to be honest i saw in a radom another post that a guy had the same problem as me and he unplugged from the same plug all other devices and left only the tower...i did it too for 2 days now...but i havent really played much on it...so it maybe is fixed now or it just didnt occured yet...i am still waiting and testing i will update
> 
> to be honest i saw in a radom another post that a guy had the same problem as me and he unplugged from the same plug all other devices and left only the tower...i did it too for 2 days now...but i havent really played much on it...so it maybe is fixed now or it just didnt occured yet...i am still waiting and testing i will update
> 
> ...


Yes, overheating is a problem, it also could be unstable overclock too.


----------



## DRDNA (May 8, 2018)

AlexAl93 said:


> Can i ask something that i just now discovered?
> My CPU is manufactured unlocked at 4.3 GHz... i am working on some rendering programs and when under load it reaches 79C... after a while it freezes...now i know how to create the freeze after 2-3 minutes rendering it freezes again.
> I want to ask if the symptoms of an overheated CPU are my symptoms? i mean to prevent damage to the CPU it goes to this "state" of disconnecting my monitor my mouse my keyboard....but keep in mind that it still runs


Well you're not overclocked and running stock on the CPU and topping out at 79cels is NOT NOT NOT a heat issue IF you are truly topping out at 79cels the temperature is not an issue and it is probably a PSU ISSUE  causing all the issues or maybe the mobo but probably the PSU. i THINK THAT THE PSU has the issue and the extra internal heat and wattage from rendering is enough to push it to fail until cooled down then rinse and repeat.


EDIT, I would recommend programming your power button in power options to allow the power button to also shut down  your PC so to not corrupt the OS or data trying to force a hard power down.


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2018)

Quick question to those with more smarts than me, would a poor VRM section on the Motherboard cause these issues?
Just a thought as some AMD boards had insufficient capabilities for the Processors used.


----------



## Arjai (May 10, 2018)

* More Information*


This particular Event ID 10 error message listed above can be safely ignored, this is not indicative of a problem with the Service Pack or with the operating system. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...the-application-log-after-you-install-service

An event 41 is used to report that something unexpected happened that prevented Windows from shutting down correctly. There may be insufficient information to explicitly define what happened. To determine what may have happened and to identify a potential resolution, it is important to know what the computer was doing at the time just before the event occurred.

If event 41 is logged because power to the computer was interrupted, consider obtaining an uninterruptible power supply (UPS) such as a battery backup power supply. _*An underpowered or failing power supply may cause this behavior. *_For example, if you added RAM or additional devices or hard disks when this problem began, the power supply may cause the problem.  
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...1-error-the-system-has-rebooted-without-clean

@Caring1 Methinks the answer, is No.
@AlexAl93 The guys here seem to be more reliable than the random post. I realize what you are going through. I have learned that the advice given here is, by the people in this post, are usually right on the mark.


----------



## AlexAl93 (May 13, 2018)

***UPDATE***
Thank you all for your suggestions and help advices!!!
I am really ashamed for what i am going to tell you...The problem supposedely was that my pc needed cleaning..only that...almost 2 years without cleaning the pc from dust...apparently dust stucked in my CPU and it didnt let it cool down thats why the crashes..it was crashing to prevent any damage to the cpu and other hardware...i am really embarassed that it was simple as that...anyway 
DUST was the problem and nothing else...


----------



## DRDNA (May 13, 2018)

AlexAl93 said:


> ***UPDATE***
> Thank you all for your suggestions and help advices!!!
> I am really ashamed for what i am going to tell you...The problem supposedely was that my pc needed cleaning..only that...almost 2 years without cleaning the pc from dust...apparently dust stucked in my CPU and it didnt let it cool down thats why the crashes..it was crashing to prevent any damage to the cpu and other hardware...i am really embarassed that it was simple as that...anyway
> DUST was the problem and nothing else...


thank you for the update! that would mean it was getting hotter than 79 cels though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 13, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> thank you for the update! that would mean it was getting hotter than 79 cels though.



It was, it would spike to it


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2018)

Glad you got figured out.


----------

